# We're Doomed, Drink Up #149



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The UK wants to take your MEME's, rains ruin the crops...what now and the real reason illegals are leaving their country....Chupacabra!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-27T23_02_38-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, I just had an idea for #150! 3/5 of a person. 
It'll be great!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Oh, I just had an idea for #150! 3/5 of a person.
> It'll be great!


Meanwhile.... this is the UK's representation of US politics

Sea horses and Star Wars https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47728578

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

............................................


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Meanwhile.... this is the UK's representation of US politics
> 
> Sea horses and Star Wars https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47728578
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes FF, it's as bad as it looks LOL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Yes FF, it's as bad as it looks LOL.


On the contrary my friend, it's worse then it looks. :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> On the contrary my friend, it's worse then it looks. :vs_lol:


Our brothers are drowning and we can't help. We need to bust out


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Our brothers are drowning and we can't help. We need to bust out


I be LOVIN' me some FUNK!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I be LOVIN' me some FUNK!!!!


You got a soul.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am working on the final touches of a presentation I am doing this afternoon. I need me some Funk! Coffee! Need more COFFEE! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Listening now as I vac seal my 20 lb bag of whole wheat flour in mason jars. It's for granny's muffins. Granny likes her muffins.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Listening now as I vac seal my 20 lb bag of whole wheat flour in mason jars. It's for granny's muffins. Granny likes her muffins.


I like Granny's muffins. Wait, that didnt sound right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I like Granny's muffins. Wait, that didnt sound right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Granny's a nice girl...

Finished! Both the vacuum sealing and your show. Hey, I am looking forward to checking out the previous show. I wanna hear about your trip.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------

